# Hiccups



## CarrieQuiteContrary (Sep 5, 2006)

Rylee seems to get the hiccups almost every night and also when she gets excited. I was just wondering if this is a normal, healthy chi behavior. Lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I've only noticed my chis do this when they were puppies. No every night but Jack still occasionally gets them. He's 8 months old now. I know hiccups are nornal so I wouldn't really worry unless there are other symptoms :wave: She is soo cute!


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, Rylee looks alot like my Leya . She use to get hiccups all the time too, I dont think everyday though, still gets them occasionally and she is over a year. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah Twig used to get hiccups alot when she was a pup its quite rare now i wouldnt worry


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

JoJo used to get the hiccups all the time when he was a baby! He's almost 1 year now though and I haven't noticed that he's gotten them very much.


----------

